# Knee Deep in the LMR



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

If your on here any at all you know I probably fish more than the average 5 or 6 "avid" fisherman put togethor. I caught some pretty cool fish this year but then again you would have to be simply awful to go that much and not catch a few fish. I wanted to talk a minute about some other things I "caught" while on the river this year besides fish. 
The strongest memory of late last winter is being on the river one foggy day when the far bank drifted in and out view and the bare skeletons of the trees were black and wet against the mist. A scene right out of one of those old black and white film noir movies. The silence on the woods along the river in winter seems deepened somehow by the sound of the river. On windy days the sound of the wind thru the bare treetops makes a music all its own. It's possible to walk a length of river this time of year and not see another living thing. That being said it's also the time of year when some of the most memorable wildlife sightings happen. I remember a river otter (my first one seen around here) running across an ice covered bank to then slide silently into the water without making a ripple. Late winter is also prime time to see an eagle sitting stoically in a tree, still as a statue overlooking the clear winter water.
In spring I most remember the river bottom at Halls Creek filled with marsh marigolds, acres and acres of them turning the whole river bottom into a warm yellow carpet. Not every trip was magic though, I took a guy here who barely noticed the marigolds when I pointed them out, waded right thru the best riffle and then proceded to throw a model A bomber into the next one, hanging up the medium running crankbait in two feet of water and wading in that riffle too to get it back. But the river always makes up for it, I drifted downstream out of sight and was rewarded by the cries of an osprey as it flew upriver just above the treetops. A few days later at the same riffle my "fishing buddy" waded thru I looked up to see two does crossing the river in the same spot. A bit more gracefully I might add. 
Spring on the river is simply awesome. Even the smell of the warm mud is awesome after the long winter. This spring I took a day and just seined the river. Not for bait but just to see what I could find. It's amazing how much more complicated it really is than we realise. Every stone from a riffle covered in the cases of caddisfly larvae, or snails, or one of the over 1,100 species of algae and invertebrates have been identified in the Little Miami River and its tributaries. Big crayfish and colorful darters seemingly painted by children, they are so bright and colorful. Catch a few darters and the gaudy colors of some lures don't seem so crazy. I also had a fishing trip cut short this spring by the discovery in another river bottom of morel mushrooms hiding in the leaves after a warm rain. If you have never had mushrooms rolled in egg and flour and deep fried you've missed really something.
Summer is my favorite time on the river though. When the river is warm enough to wade wet and life is everywhere. Schools of minnows and small crayfish fill the shallows, evenings where swallows gracefully swoop over the long holes. Several times this year I camped on the river, building a fire and listening to the owls, waiting for the sound of the reels clicker signaling another catfish or at least a drum. I even kept a couple small channels this year cooking them over the campfire at night
Summers the time I range the furthest on the river, I might be wading the upper reaches by John Bryan State park throwing a rebel minnow for smallies or down at Armleder trying to catch a gar on cut bait. One of my most memorable experiences this year was when fishing at Fishpot Ford below Caesars Creek. I was intently fishing a good run and concentrating when I glanced up and twenty feet away was a lady barely fitting into her bikini in a kayak. How she got there I have no idea, as I stared dumbfounded she said " theres a beaver right behind you" and sure enough twenty feet away on the other side of me a beaver was swimming along. I guess I was fishing pretty hard that day for both of them to sneak up on me unnoticed.
In fall I have to remind myself to slow down, I sense the year coming to an end and want to fish every minute of it. This year was worse than ever, I think I went 9 times in 11 days during one stretch. A couple things I remember most about fall are walking right up on two big bucks downstream of Jacoby Road. Both splashed across the Lmr and were up and over a steep bank I could never climb in seconds. A week or two later I walked up on another big buck down by Morrow with antlers way out past his ears and ten big points. He was going to let me walk right by at twenty feet till I stopped for a second and he exploded out of the brush. This year like most years I almost completely quit fishing for anything but smallmouth come October. This October produced the two most memorable fish of the year, a fish ohio smallie I caught and the bigger one I lost. That fish will haunt me forever. October was the month for me to get caught out in the weather too, twice I was caught in downpours miles from the truck. 
Now its just mostly a waiting game. Going out every week or so and catching (or not catching) a few saugers and waiting till spring. Btw if you want to see the Little Miami from a different perspective check out the blog "Red and the Peanut" by Kelly who walks the river all year recording the wildlife on camera or in shetches, It's simply amazing. Some more winter reading I'd recommend is "The Little Miami" by Stanley Hedeen. If you google his name and Little Miami you can find it online. Everything you ever wanted to know and then some about the ecology and history of the Little Miami.


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

As I sit here with the family on Christmas Eve....I'm glad I looked at the forum and saw this. Lost my granddad last January and this is our first Christmas without him. He was the one who brought me up to appreciate the outdoors and wildlife. In reading this, brings back memories of my own. Thank you and may you and yours have a very merry Christmas!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is that the Corwin Nixon bridge? If it is it's just a mile or two from my house. I live on the road you turn off of to go over it. Not sure how many covered bridges there are on the LMR


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks OSG..I have the same feelings towards those things in your post...nice pics too! maeery christmas to you!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Mason52 said:


> Is that the Corwin Nixon bridge? If it is it's just a mile or two from my house. I live on the road you turn off of to go over it. Not sure how many covered bridges there are on the LMR


Yep thats the bridge in Oregonia. The flood of 1913 took out the covered bridges on the main stem of the LMR though I think theres roughly a half dozen or so on the tribs still standing. Oh there is another at Clifton Mills across the LMR too. 

Heres a pic of the 135 foot long Engle Mill bridge across Anderson Fork that runs into Caesar Creek then the LMR.
It was built in 1877. 










Somewhere I think I've got a pic of all the covered bridges in the LMR watershed. I just think they are too cool. Those big stone foundations in the river by the Fosters Viaduct are all that remains of a giant covered bridge that got ate by the 1913 flood too.

Heres the McCAFFERTY Road Bridge over the East Fork of the LMR. Also built in 1877


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great post and pics!! Im sure most of us on the water a lot enjoy the same things you wee speaking of. Oh and by the way there used to be 3 different covered bridges on Massies Creek but I think there is only 1 left now, I know the Stevenson Rd bridge is now gone , I havent been ou that way in some time but back in the 80's there were 3 within 5 miles as i used to train out there daily with my bike. Its a shame they have mostly been demolished... ODNR/ODOT just rebuilt one on the headwaters of Acton lake, its very nice!

Merry Christmas
Salmonid


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures and the stories!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is a picture of the Corwin Nixon Bridge back during our last flood, naturally that's the LMR across the road.

[ame]http://i539.photobucket.com/albums/ff354/mkdmason/009-7.jpg[/ame]


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Great post Steven. I really enjoy your work. I hope you never tire of it. It gives me the chance to see a portion of the state that I would not otherwise. Your love of nature is shared by me and many others. Please keep those posts coming.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Great photos fellers.I have a question.When the rivers flood as much as it did in Mason's photo,what do the fish do?Move shallow as they can or do they move down with the current?Thanks



Roscoe


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Your are not only a true great fisherman but the stories you share are some of the best. Photos are simply breathtaking. 

I lost my Mom the day before thanksgiving and She was an avid bird watcher. Thanksgiving Day I went on on Stillwater alone and waded just to be out and observe nature. I saw more wildlife that day then any other day out this year. Song birds everywhere. Osprey. Wild turned 25 yards away flying over river. 2 very nice sized bucks. It's so easy not to see them if you never take the time to try


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't care what you smell like, I wanna go fishing with you! Thanks for the great pics and story.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Your works are always a pleasure to read stinky. Merry Christmas all, and be careful with the blizzard!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

That type of scenery is one of the main reasons that I prefer wading and fishing rivers. Those are awesome photos!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Pretty amazing pictures!

Hey Stink - I've been meaning to ask, what kind of camera do you use? I'm looking to get a reasonably priced water-proof camera so I can start capturing those Kodak moments without ruining yet another phone.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing OSG! I really enjoy your blog!

Mike


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> Pretty amazing pictures!
> 
> Hey Stink - I've been meaning to ask, what kind of camera do you use? I'm looking to get a reasonably priced water-proof camera so I can start capturing those Kodak moments without ruining yet another phone.


Photography is a bit of a hobby so most of those pics are with a nikon d-200.
But most of the fish pics are with a coolpix point and shoot. Nowadays its hard to find a camera that takes a bad pic if you get a good rest. I'd rather have a cheap camera and one of those little mini tripods than an expensive camera and no rest. Id love to have one of the newer waterproof point and shoots to take some underwater catching and releasing pics though.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

enjoyed the pics. I just moved up there within a mile or so of the bridge and one of the main reasons was the proximity to the river and the park. yell at me if you see me. ill be the tall guy in an orange tarpon 120, or a blue perception sot.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Great post OSG, and as usual awesome pictures. Thanks for the winter reading selections.

These year end, winter posts are fueling my determination to make 2013 my best year on the water. 



oldstinkyguy said:


> I was intently fishing a good run and concentrating when I glanced up and twenty feet away was a lady barely fitting into her bikini in a kayak. How she got there I have no idea, as I stared dumbfounded she said " theres a beaver right behind you" and sure enough twenty feet away on the other side of me a beaver was swimming along. I guess I was fishing pretty hard that day for both of them to sneak up on me unnoticed.


I guess the joke here is too easy; since no one mentioned it, so I'll let it go also. I don't want to anger the MODS.

Happy New Year, OSG.


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Really enjoyed this post.


----------

